# aux fan runs intermittently



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't checked when the engine is running, but after it's turned off the aux fan will come on. I know it's supposed to, but it's 25 degrees out and the car was driven for 10, 15 mins tops. So it turns on, and off and on and off and so on. Doesn't stay on or off, and it seems pretty random as to how long it's on. It eventually stops doing it, but I think it may go on for a while. I recently replaced my battery, and I'm thinking it was due to this. Any ideas? Searched, but didn't find anything specifically like this.


----------



## peepsRawsome (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: aux fan runs intermittently (availrva)*

sounds like a coolant temp sensor is bad or has moisture in the plug. the one on the lower radiator hose.


_Modified by peepsRawsome at 10:38 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: aux fan runs intermittently (peepsRawsome)*

I'm in the process of disconnecting the plug to check for moisture/corrosion, and it's a pain to get to. For as much work as it is to disconnect it, I'm thinking I'll just get a new sensor and replace it. Is this sensor the same as the one up by the firewall?


_Modified by availrva at 5:53 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: aux fan runs intermittently (availrva)*

bump.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: aux fan runs intermittently (availrva)*

Isn't the one on the lower rad hose the level sensor?
Does the temperature display correctly? If not, then it's probably the firewall ECT sensor. If so, then maybe it's the fan relay or resistor? It should throw a code for either though, I think...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: aux fan runs intermittently ()*

If I have a code it's not giving a CEL. The temp sensor by the firewall is new as of this summer, and I replaced it because the gauge wasn't reading correctly. The Coolant Level sensor is in the reservoir I believe. The temp displays correctly. Seems to take longer than I think it should to reach temp, though that could just be because of the cold lately. Thanks for the help


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: aux fan runs intermittently (availrva)*

The sensor on the lower rad hose is the fan temp switch. You should only worry if the fan doesnt turn on or wont turn off at all. If its not broke, dont fix it.


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 8:16 PM 1-13-2010_


----------

